# Batman: Arkham Origins



## heidi2521 (Apr 9, 2013)

B:AO has been announced for PC/PS360/Wii U as a prequel to AA/AC and deals with the origins of Batman. The main antagonist will be the Black Mask

Developer: WB Montreal

Release Date: October 25

*i.imgur.com/6PyWIDc.jpg



No rocksteady, no mark hamill. I'm not sure if it will be able to reach the bar set by them.

Detailed writeup by Eurogamer:
Batman: Arkham Origins announced for PC, PS3, Wii U and Xbox 360 &bull; News &bull; Eurogamer.net



> Origins is the next game in the Arkham series, and follows the release of Arkham Asylum and Arkham City, according to a report by GameFocus.
> 
> Those games were developed by Rocksteady. Origins is made by WB Games Montreal. Origins is set several years before the previous Arkham games, and sees the player assume the role of a younger Batman who meets many of the series' iconic characters for the first time.





> The game world will be approximately twice as big as it was in Arkham City. The north half of Origins' map will be similar to the setting of Arkham City, although it won't have giant prison walls surrounding it and Amusement Mile won't be flooded. There will also be more Christmas decorations, giving it a sort of Batman Returns vibe.
> 
> The south half of the map will be New Gotham, which is described as a classier part of town with more skyscrapers. Given the larger setting, players will be able to move about faster thanks to the Batwing offering a mode of fast travel. Players will need to dismantle hacked towers that emit jamming signals though before they can fly to certain regions.
> 
> While most of Batman's combat and stealth techniques will be familiar to those who played earlier games in the series, one of his new toys is the "remote claw," which allows players to shoot two targets, then pull them towards one another. This will be useful for stringing foes up, bounding two of them together at once, or making large object crash into thugs. You can also use the remote claw to set up slick traps, like dangling an explosive barrel from a perch, then luring guards under it with a sonic batarang.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 10, 2013)

Love the new suit, looks more practical and seems to have taken a lot of inspiration from Nolan's and Injustice's Batman, and even the new52 comics' Superman


----------



## ratul (Apr 10, 2013)

fully functional city?? 
now that'll definitely pump up the atmosphere, eagerly awaited..


----------



## rajnusker (Apr 10, 2013)

When its releasing?


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 10, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> When its releasing?



Oct. 25.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 10, 2013)

Gaming Everything » Blog Archive » Batman: Arkham Origins – tons of details, first screenshots


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 10, 2013)

Looks great! The suit is also nice 
Waiting for it to come out now


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow the new look in real nice.


----------



## Jripper (Apr 10, 2013)

I just hope the gameplay feels as solid as AA and AC. Bit worried as this is not being developed by rocksteady. But hope WB monreal can deliver. Suit looks awesome.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 10, 2013)

The folks at WB Montreal did develop Hulk: Ultimate Destruction which was a ton of fun. I don't think it will be a turd but I'm not sure it can reach the bar set by Rocksteady either.

I've updated the OP with more information about the game.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 10, 2013)

wonder how game play will change from shift to new studio. RockSteady was spot on with the control mechanics and free flow style of fighting as well as level design. Love both the Batman games. I seriously hope WB doesn't crap this series trying to make a lot of sequels in quick succession.


----------



## rajnusker (Apr 10, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Oct. 25.



Cool. For all platforms?


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 10, 2013)

sam said:


> wonder how game play will change from shift to new studio. RockSteady was spot on with the control mechanics and free flow style of fighting as well as level design. Love both the Batman games. I seriously hope WB doesn't crap this series trying to make a lot of sequels in quick succession.



They are using Rocksteadys custom Unreal Engine and keeping the free flow mechanics, so it shouldn't change much. I won't have much of a problem with annual releases as long as they have multiple high caliber studios working on their own Arkham game for 2 - 3 years, a la Assassins Creed.



rajnusker said:


> Cool. For all platforms?



Yup. No point in botching the sales for one platform by delaying its release.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 10, 2013)

Awesome news


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 10, 2013)

Back in Arkham City, the game had huge skyscrapers in the background which can only be accessed through a glitch(youtube it). Looking at the new info, they clearly say the game world is divided into two parts, Gotham old and new. So I'm guessing WB montreal are going to take Arkham City and re skin the hell out of it and add the gotham content. So consider it an expansion.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 10, 2013)

there will be fast travel as well using the Bat-wing....well we can't control it...but still 

I just hope they don't screw this up...it would be gr8 to have some action sequences using the bat-mobile and bike  ...can't wait


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 11, 2013)

More GI coverage: The world of Arkham Origins:

The World Of Batman: Arkham Origins - Features - www.GameInformer.com


----------



## vickybat (Apr 11, 2013)

Batman-arkham-origins-new-screenshots-artworks

Game won't disappoint and will match the bar set by the previous games.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Batman-arkham-origins-new-screenshots-artworks
> 
> Game won't disappoint and will match the bar set by the previous games.



How do you know. You a secret programmer for WB ??


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 11, 2013)

gameranand said:


> How do you know. You a secret programmer for WB ??



May be he's secretly the batman himself


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 12, 2013)

More details on BAO

Assassinating Batman in Arkham Origins - IGN



> Players will not only see a much more skeptical and potentially hostile Gotham City Police Department (aka the 'GCPD', which happens to feature a young Captain Jim Gordon), but younger and healthier versions of big bad guys like the Penguin - who apparently didn't always have the tail end of a glass bottle shoved in one eye.





> While the Montreal studio was free to develop its plot and new feature (like a 'Remote Claw', which allows you to target and pull two objects together), it leaned on Rocksteady for advice on technical and mechanical elements of the game.






> Another new feature - quick travel via the airborne Batwing. Though not a controllable vehicle, Arkham Origins will finally eliminate one of the more tedious elements from Asylum and City, allowing Batman to move from point to point much faster than before - - provided he dismantles towers that jam his ability to call in his plane. (Unlike, say, Far Cry 3, these tower sequences will require a wide variety of skills and powers, including some that will have to be unlocked first.) It's a good thing Montreal is providing the Dark Knight with a quick method of transport - WB Montreal contends that Origins is nearly twice the size of Arkham City, adding an entirely new island, called 'New Gotham', to build upon the more familiar 'Old Gotham', which will still feature familiar locations like Amusement Mile and The Bowery.
> 
> 
> The Montreal team intends to maintain the same world "density" despite doubling its size, adding ideas like 'Crime in Progress' (assist the GCPD and build your reputation) and 'Most Wanted' (track down non-assassin villains). In many cases these side quests will provide the upgrades to Batman's arsenal. These upgrades, combined with the game's existing XP system, funnel into the larger concept of the 'Dark Knight' system, which is basically the team's way of progressively adding more complexity and difficulty to Origins.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2013)

Too many changes in the gameplay. I hope that it pays off positively.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 16, 2013)

dead5 said:


> *i.imgur.com/6PyWIDc.jpg



'Gasmic. Dayum. 

Wish I was Batman. [iKnorite, kiddish, but hell.]


----------



## Flash (Apr 16, 2013)

Since it is named Origins - Maybe we can see "Batman without his mask" (for the first time in Arkham series) in BAO.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 16, 2013)

Batman won't be Batman without his mask. 
He won't wear the suit without the mask; it will be silly


----------



## Flash (Apr 16, 2013)

Not the entire game without his mask.. 

Since it's named as ORIGINS - There should be a story of him to tell "Why he became Batman". (I mean the intermediate part - FROM where he lost his parents TO the day he became Batman). Get my drift?


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 16, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Batman won't be Batman without his mask.
> He won't wear the suit without the mask; it will be silly



But Spiderman did it. Oh wait. Nevermind. It would be silly. 

@gearbox it deals with his early days as Batman. Best case, we get to see Bruce Wayne. There is no way we will see Batman without a mask.


----------



## Flash (Apr 16, 2013)

I should've said BRUCE WAYNE's face. "Batman without the mask" caused confusion..


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 16, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Since it is named Origins - Maybe we can see "Batman without his mask" (for the first time in Arkham series) in BAO.



at the start of Arkham City Bruce Wayne can be seen without his mask. or you mean something else? though his face was not 100% clear.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 16, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Since it is named Origins - Maybe we can see "Batman without his mask" (for the first time in Arkham series) in BAO.




We play as Bruce Wayne, we see Bruce Wayne in Bat suit(without mask) in Arkham City. Its not the first time. Btw, this isn't the origin story of Batman, but his early encounters with lot of the villians and the first one with Joker


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> I should've said BRUCE WAYNE's face. "Batman without the mask" caused confusion..



You play as Bruce Wayne in the very beginning of Arkham City.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Apr 20, 2013)

I loved batman arkham city. I do hope that this game lives up to my expectation.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 26, 2013)

New screens.

Batman: Arkham Origins Screenshots - Batman: Arkham Origins - Wii U - www.GameInformer.com


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 26, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> New screens.
> 
> Batman: Arkham Origins Screenshots - Batman: Arkham Origins - Wii U - www.GameInformer.com



The new suit looks awesome, good thing they're updating it. As awesome as the two games were, the suit felt really outdated.


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Apr 26, 2013)

This will be awesome!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 26, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> The new suit looks awesome, good thing they're updating it. As awesome as the two games were, the suit felt really outdated.



Ye. This suit should've been in the previous games and that should've been in this. It's like he had better tech and no experience and somehow decided experience > tech. LOL. 

Or, this wasn't flexible enough.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 26, 2013)

Finally! a TDK like Bat-Suit!
I was thinking of suing rocksteady for the el-crapo el-oldo el-stupido "Dark Knight" skin in Batman:AC


----------



## vickybat (Apr 27, 2013)

*New Details on the Villains of ‘Batman: Arkham Origins’*

There will be new roster of villains this time including a group of eight assassins that black mask paid to kill the dark knight.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 27, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *New Details on the Villains of ‘Batman: Arkham Origins’*
> 
> There will be new roster of villains this time including a group of eight assassins that black mask paid to kill the dark knight.



Things are getting interesting.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 27, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *New Details on the Villains of ‘Batman: Arkham Origins’*
> 
> There will be new roster of villains this time including a group of eight assassins that black mask paid to kill the dark knight.



the Caped Crusader will assasinate the Assasins instead(ok,not assasinate,Disable )


----------



## vickybat (Apr 28, 2013)

Ok some more interesting news:

*Kevin Conroy Won’t Reprise His Role In Batman: Arkham Origins, Additional Details Surface*

Its bad that the best voice actor of batman won't be around but with convincing reasons. Since this is an origin story featuring a much younger self of batman, a younger voice actor had to be roped in.
Its still unknown at this point exactly who that is. Check below for some interesting facts to know how this game is shaping into:



Spoiler



*From GameMasters UK Senior Producer Ben Mattes explains:*


The Batman of Arkham City is Batman 5.0. He will punch out a guy without looking at him knowing exactly how many teeth he’s just fractured just from the feeling from his knuckles. Our Batman is version 0.9.
Expect every boss encounter to be different
We [ WB Games Montreal ] really believe that we’ve made the coolest version of Deathstroke [in any media]. He’s a wonderful counterpart to Batman
Making Batman scary again is important. Thugs are in absolute awe of Batman, debating whether or not he’s even human
Two game features were abandoned because they didn’t live up to previous Arkham games. (1) Robotic drones that would hunt Batman were axed because  the developers decided that Batman shouldn’t spend the whole of the predator sections on the defensive. (2) Gusts of wind from the dynamic weather system which would force thugs to stand still and cover their eyes made it to difficult for players to control Batman ( snowy rooftops made him slip ). Mattes said that they cut it because it “sucks”.

*From GameMasters UK Senior Producer Ben Mattes explains:*


Batman is impulsive, overconfident as he still has to encounter an opponent on par with his strength. He is clever but does not think of everything, for example when interrogating a thug he can be dominated by violence and stun the thug before getting the information he wanted. The major difficulties he will have to deal with in the game will have a strong impact on his psychology and will make him change to the more realist and stoic Batman from the previous games.
Rupert Thorne is mentioned (as well as Falcone)
Some of the 8 assassins will be side missions, and we will not be finished with them from the first encounter.
Unlocking location for the Batwing is a whole side mission : an unknown hacker has jammed the radio system and Batman needs to restore it.
New combat move : Batman can rush toward an enemy while knocking another one on his path.
Freeze boss fight from Arkham City is the main model for Origins boss fights.




Imo, its shaping up extremely well.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 28, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *From GameMasters UK Senior Producer Ben Mattes explains:*
> 
> 
> The Batman of Arkham City is Batman 5.0. He will punch out a guy without looking at him knowing exactly how many teeth he’s just fractured just from the feeling from his knuckles. Our Batman is version 0.9.
> ...



That's it. This game's a winner. I loved the thug conversations more than anything in Arkham City.

*Installs Arkham City*


----------



## vickybat (Apr 29, 2013)

*Feast Your Eyes on Brand New Batman: Arkham Origins Screenshots*

The new batsuit looks amazing and flawless.



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/9PvTZFN.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ZhvqjQV.jpg

*i.imgur.com/nCU4vpf.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Qo8oUlt.jpg

*i.imgur.com/qilvbvp.jpg

*img542.imageshack.us/img542/4243/batmanarkhamoriginsscre.jpg


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 29, 2013)

sexy sexy!!



Notice there are a lot of similarities to Earth One's suit.

*static.comicvine.com/uploads/original/1/18863/2149721-batman_11.jpg


----------



## Jripper (Apr 29, 2013)

Yeah everythings peachy but this is absolute bollocks- "Batman is impulsive, overconfident as he still has to encounter an opponent on par with his strength. He is clever but does not think of everything, for example when interrogating a thug he can be dominated by violence and stun the thug before getting the information he wanted. The major difficulties he will have to deal with in the game will have a strong impact on his psychology and will make him change to the more realist and stoic Batman from the previous games."

If there is one thing batman is not,that is impulsive -__- Even with all his rage,scary factor and bone breaking,he is always in control. As in his mind is always calm and to say he doesn't think of everything is the stupidest statement of the century. Batman has a plan A,B,C,D,....Z and backup plans for all A,B,C,D,...Z plans. Even during his early years,he was never out of control because of his anger(Year one). I get where the developers are coming from with this approach. That he is a young batman who hasn't faced any challenges but I reiterate,he was always in control,young or not.  But this is just plain stupid.

Everything else sounds top notch though. Specially the "We want to make batman scary" part.  Yep,gotta love that


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 29, 2013)

Jripper said:


> If there is one thing batman is not,that is impulsive -__- Even with all his rage,scary factor and bone breaking,he is always in control. As in his mind is always calm and to say he doesn't think of everything is the stupidest statement of the century. Batman has a plan A,B,C,D,....Z and backup plans for all A,B,C,D,...Z plans. Even during his early years,he was never out of control because of his anger(Year one). I get where the developers are coming from with this approach. That he is a young batman who hasn't faced any challenges but I reiterate,he was always in control,young or not.  But this is just plain stupid.



Yep he is. Even the New 52 range highlights his lack of backup plans and his overconfidence. In an issue, Bats is so overconfident that he thinks Joker could never kidnap Nightwing, Robins, Batgirl and Red Hood, and goes on a hunt in Gotham. But the exact opposite occurred. He didn't have any backup plans. 

But since it's Batman, the writer Snyder, made Joker kidnap the co. in one of Batcave's caves. So Batman immediately had a plan. So much for his impulsiveness. 

And also read The Dark Knight Returns, even though he's a lot older from the rest of the comics, he's fed up of the criminals and almost does shyt.

And damn, can't wait to fight with Deathstroke. The suit looks terrific!


----------



## Jripper (Apr 29, 2013)

Yeah well thats the new 52 for you. -_- And I have read dark knight returns where he is a grumpy old grandpa(well almost). And also, trust snyder to take away all the depth from the character that morrison's will have till batman inc.13 
After that snyder and others will probably take him back to fight mob boss no. 123456 again and again -_-

Anyway,as long as the game is well made,I won't have too much of an issue with this.


----------



## vickybat (May 4, 2013)

*Batman Arkham Origins Preview*

Game looks highly promising.


----------



## iittopper (May 4, 2013)

I hope pc version release like arkham asylum and not like arkham city which had tons of problems . And no GFWL please /


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 8, 2013)

Jripper said:


> Yeah well thats the new 52 for you. -_- And I have read dark knight returns where he is a grumpy old grandpa(well almost). And also, trust snyder to take away all the depth from the character that morrison's will have till batman inc.13
> After that snyder and others will probably take him back to fight mob boss no. 123456 again and again -_-
> 
> Anyway,as long as the game is well made,I won't have too much of an issue with this.



I found Scott's stories to be more mature than Grant's, but that's me.

On the offtopic, have you read New 52 Aquaman?


----------



## heidi2521 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Jripper (May 16, 2013)

Teaser did tease me x.x Damn that fight. reminded me of ra's al ghul fight vs batman from batman begins 

@nvidiageek No mate, kind of hard coping up with so many universes and superheroes at the same time  Haven't read too much of aquaman in any case I'm afraid.  

The reason why I like morrison's batman run so much is because he destroyed the archetype of the grumpy always batman bit by bit. He took him away from the batman vs mob villain number 123567 and introduced a much more interesting take on batman. And I am a big fan of psyche and messed up stuff so it was just more appealing to me


----------



## Flash (May 16, 2013)

So, there's even-improved freeflow fighting system!!


----------



## iittopper (May 16, 2013)

nice teaser , preordered it


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 17, 2013)

dead5 said:


>



Dedshawt! Holy crap, one of the most amazing Deadshot I've ever seen. It's almost as good as Arrow's Deadshot (this one's terrific).



Jripper said:


> Teaser did tease me x.x Damn that fight. reminded me of ra's al ghul fight vs batman from batman begins
> 
> @nvidiageek No mate, kind of hard coping up with so many universes and superheroes at the same time  Haven't read too much of aquaman in any case I'm afraid.
> 
> The reason why I like morrison's batman run so much is because he destroyed the archetype of the grumpy always batman bit by bit. He took him away from the batman vs mob villain number 123567 and introduced a much more interesting take on batman. And I am a big fan of psyche and messed up stuff so it was just more appealing to me



But, Batman = grumpy, give little shyt about himself (and/or others). And yeah, I'm a fan of messed up stough (suggestion: Swamp Thing). I highly recommend Black Mirror by Snyder, if you haven't already read it.


----------



## Jripper (May 17, 2013)

^ I am sorry. Its not grumpy. Thats a character trait(I am talking about the bruce batman here,not grayson or damian). I meant being a d**chebag. Even in dark knight returns he is pretty much a d**che. -_- And for too long that has been abused to the extent that it had become a monotone and singular approach to the character.I meant morrison broke away that aspect bit by bit and introduced a more varied and interesting angle to the character. I enjoyed the swamp thing. And I have read black mirror. Its not bruce batty though.I always liked grayson as batman as well. He is not as "powerful" in his fighting as bruce is,but his detective skills are epic and damn nice acrobatic maneuvers.


P.S:- Loved the teaser  Should be epic .


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 19, 2013)

*Phew* Now, this game's Arkham City equivalent or better.

Kevin Conroy will be returning for Batman: Arkham Origins | PIXEL ENEMY


----------



## RCuber (May 20, 2013)




----------



## cyborg47 (May 20, 2013)

[youtube]zWorwYmCuX4[/youtube]


----------



## RCuber (May 20, 2013)

^^ beat you to the minute


----------



## Jripper (May 20, 2013)

The trailer was so awesome  This can be such an epic


----------



## iittopper (May 20, 2013)

I always want to play a batman game in which villian is atleast as strong as batman and not like joker which can be knocked by a single punch  , i think this will be the game . Bane is also there in this game , right ?


----------



## heidi2521 (May 20, 2013)

Screens revealed along with the trailer:

*abload.de/img/outro_shot___9_lqj8e.jpg
*abload.de/img/shot_2lmjnj.jpg
*abload.de/img/shot_3v6ktj.jpg
*abload.de/img/shot_5jdkns.jpg
*abload.de/img/shot_7d1kqe.jpg
*abload.de/img/shot_878kcr.jpg

Box Art:

*abload.de/img/888888fwrri.png


----------



## Zangetsu (May 21, 2013)

Joker is back...wow


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 21, 2013)

*HOLEI SHIIEE**!* F8ckin' awesome! Man, this looks better than AC. Can't wait to pwn Bats' arse with Deathstroke, if that's how it is. I'm liking how the villains are fighting with themselves for the Bat. Also, Batman got noob'd by the bomb, shows he isn't prepared. Goodness, people, goodness.

Seems like there's gonna be another Arkham 3 game by Rocksteady. Kevin isn't returning to this.

Kevin Conroy joins Twitter, clears up 'Batman: Arkham Origins' confusion - Batman News

Well, more of Batman, more of merriness.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 21, 2013)

And no Kevin Conroy in this one. But he is working on an Arkham game, which pretty much confirms that rocksteady is working on another batman game


----------



## vickybat (May 21, 2013)

Batman will be voiced by *"Roger Craig Smith"* who was Ezio's (AC2) voice actor. He has potential to voice the dark knight & since this is an origin story with a younger and naive batman, the gruff voice of kevin conroy would have been a misfit.

Kevin conroy seems to be having a different role in origins, maybe voice another character. Its referred in his Wikipedia page that he's working in "Origins" but in an unknown role.

Kevin Conroy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Kevin Conroy May Be In Arkham Origins After All - IGN



> This leaves us with three possibilities. Either Conroy is present in Origins in a framing sense, providing the voice of an older Batman reflecting on his youth, or he's providing the voice of another character in the game, or he's talking about the next-generation Batman: Arkham game speculated to be in development.



That said, the new arkham game is kind of confirmed by conroy and it will probably run the all new and shiny *unreal engine 4* in next-gen consoles.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 31, 2013)

I just realized, he lost the underwear, practical suits ftw!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 31, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> I just realized, he lost the underwear, practical suits ftw!



Ye, can't wait for Man of Steel! It's already here!!


----------



## cyborg47 (May 31, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Ye, can't wait for Man of Steel! It's already here!!



I was talking about Batman's suit in AO, though it appropriate for superman too


----------



## RCuber (Jun 5, 2013)

For Preorder at FK
Batman: Arkham Origins -: Flipkart.com


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 5, 2013)

RCuber said:


> For Preorder at FK
> Batman: Arkham Origins -: Flipkart.com



Already? and not even a single fcking gameplay video. You smokin weed WB?


----------



## RCuber (Jun 5, 2013)

^^ E3 just 5 days away  .. hold on to your horses


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 5, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Already? and not even a single fcking gameplay video. You smokin weed WB?



No they're high on MoS now.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 11, 2013)

[youtube]i6AoJB54Y2o[/youtube]

Seriously, this trailer and Mad Max's impressed me like hell! OMG, gaming(Batman) rocks!


----------



## vickybat (Jun 11, 2013)

^^ Yup it was excellent. New batman voice is great too.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 11, 2013)

Downloading E3 gameplay vid now.

I hope they have the "Bats parrying Ds's sword strikes with his gauntlets" in the game
they had done a similar thing with Ra's Al Ghul in B:AC


----------



## Alok (Jun 12, 2013)

excellent , btw its me or anyone thinks that Batman getting slight cartoon comic look and moves unlike previous two games...


----------



## sumit05 (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 13, 2013)

Some amazing new gameplay and man, this looks better than Arkham City. Detective mode looks amazing, much better than just holding space. Can't wait for it.

Batman: Arkham Origins - E3 2013 Stage Demo - GameSpot Video


----------



## abhidev (Jun 13, 2013)

woow!!! thank god they have the  kept the core same...awesome!!!


----------



## vickybat (Jun 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]qe88pKGHors[/YOUTUBE]

*EPIC....especially the new detective mode!!!!*


----------



## vickybat (Aug 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]oUFi8Zw4Srk[/YOUTUBE]

The cast is awesome. Troy baker has done an amazing job portraying the joker. He has even portrayed batman in lego series and robin in arkham city.
He also portrayed "Joel" in The last of us.
Extremely talented and versatile voice actor.

Roger craig smith has also done a fabulous job in portraying a younger dark knight.

Nolan North reprises his role as Penguin from arkham city. And guess what , he's the voice behind Nathan Drake from uncharted trilogy!!!!.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 14, 2013)

Cool share. Though I'm a little skeptical about the combat. It looks to be lacking the energy from B:AA or AC's combat.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 15, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Cool share. Though I'm a little skeptical about the combat. It looks to be lacking the energy from B:AA or AC's combat.



Bu... but how is it lacking energy? They've carried it over from B:AC, from the gameplay vids the combat looks as intriguing as ever. I don't see no difference at all. Maybe it is 'cause of the bland looking environs. Blame it on icy weather. lulz. 

I seriously cannot wait for this game. (I hope they're making a JL game at Rocksteady. :X)


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 15, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Bu... but how is it lacking energy? They've carried it over from B:AC, from the gameplay vids the combat looks as intriguing as ever. I don't see no difference at all. Maybe it is 'cause of the bland looking environs. Blame it on icy weather. lulz.
> 
> I seriously cannot wait for this game. (I hope they're making a JL game at Rocksteady. :X)



They've slowed the combat animations, which makes it look like its lacking energy to me. Who knows, I could be wrong and it might grow on me


----------



## abhidev (Aug 15, 2013)

They haven't added much new things other than just cosmetic changes I guess... I might be wrong :/


----------



## iittopper (Aug 15, 2013)

more reason to get this game , no GFWL crap
Batman: Arkham Origins Drops GFWL on PC - IGN


----------



## gameranand (Aug 16, 2013)

Ah....Finally this game is ditching GFWL. In windows 8 I am having hard time to run those GFWL games.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 21, 2013)

[youtube]3vJY9eHFdAU[/youtube]

Holy! Two back-to-back awesome trailers. Paracel Storm and this. This was better if you ask me. (Of course, Bats makes everything better.)

EDIT: Them eyes! (YT thumbnail)


----------



## vickybat (Aug 28, 2013)

^^ That trailer was seriously kick-arse. 

Here's some more info:

[YOUTUBE]O6_NTszO85s[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]drDBRQfdTCw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 29, 2013)

^I want to discover everything when I start playing, just like old times. Very old times. 

This game's turning out to be one hell of an amazing Batman game or TPS in general. Cannot wait.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 29, 2013)

LOL next game is about to arrive and I have not completed City yet. I need to start that game real soon.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 29, 2013)

gameranand said:


> LOL next game is about to arrive and I have not completed City yet. I need to start that game real soon.



What?! Stop everything that you're doing and go play Arkham City. I finished it 4 times already! 4th time being more to completion than just story.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 30, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> What?! Stop everything that you're doing and go play Arkham City. I finished it 4 times already! 4th time being more to completion than just story.



Will start it ASAP. Just about to complete ME3 now.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 30, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> What?! Stop everything that you're doing and go play Arkham City. I finished it 4 times already! 4th time being more to completion than just story.



Man I can play any game only once, except Commandos. I don't know why I get bored


----------



## gameranand (Aug 30, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Man I can play any game only once, except Commandos. I don't know why I get bored



Well I have played DAO 6 times I guess and ME series more than 1 time and many others.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 30, 2013)

Any action figure fans here?


*www.game4u.com/11567-product_main/dc-collectibles-batman-arkham-origins-action-figure.jpg

DC Collectibles Batman Arkham Origins Action Figure - Game4u


----------



## abhidev (Aug 30, 2013)

I had a Batman board game when I was in 6th standard....I love action figures too


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 30, 2013)

We seriously need a JL game, hoping for some news from Rocksteady. WB games >>> WB movies. (I'm bit skeptical for MoS sequel than I was for MoS.)


----------



## abhidev (Aug 31, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Man I can play any game only once, except Commandos. I don't know why I get bored



Yea...me too can't play the game more than once... Maybe some selected campaigns sometime


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 30, 2013)

*Update:*
Batman: Arkham Origins to have 'I Am the Night' mode with only one life


----------



## gameranand (Sep 30, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> *Update:*
> Batman: Arkham Origins to have 'I Am the Night' mode with only one life



So basically it means one death and game over ??


----------



## Flash (Sep 30, 2013)

Only purists can beat the mode.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 30, 2013)

gameranand said:


> So basically it means one death and game over ??



Hit the retry button


----------



## gameranand (Sep 30, 2013)

Well its not that hard in that mode except that it should be allowed in Normal difficulty as well.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 13, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Ah....Finally this game is ditching GFWL. In windows 8 I am having hard time to run those GFWL games.



Phew,I hate that crap GFWL,People get lot's of CD key errors when trying to re install + GFWL is very very buggy.
Thank god,steam FTW.
BTW Pre-Ordered this game,hope it doesn't disappoint


----------



## Jripper (Oct 13, 2013)

I am the night concept sounds interesting. I have often thought about how it would be if you only had one life in a game. Surely it would be difficult in games like COD/battlefield or even max payne for that matter. Will try playing the game in this mode


----------



## gameranand (Oct 14, 2013)

Jripper said:


> I am the night concept sounds interesting. I have often thought about how it would be if you only had one life in a game. Surely it would be difficult in games like COD/battlefield or even max payne for that matter. Will try playing the game in this mode



IMO its the same anyway. You die and you load a save, SIMPLE.


----------



## Jripper (Oct 14, 2013)

I hope its not like that. There should be the normal modes which allow us to load saves etc. And this mode should have just one life throughout. That would be more of a challenge.

Ofcourse there should be a larger health bar


----------



## theserpent (Oct 14, 2013)

I hope this game is worth the 1.5k  and doesn't turn out to be overhyped like Bioshock Infinite


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 14, 2013)

theserpent said:


> I hope this game is worth the 1.5k  and doesn't turn out to be overhyped like Bioshock Infinite



You know what I did with Arkham City? Torrent the game, finish off the story mode asap. That would give me a good idea about the entire game, like optimization or bugs etc and not just the story or gameplay. And then when the price goes down below 1K, buy it


----------



## gameranand (Oct 14, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> You know what I did with Arkham City? Torrent the game, finish off the story mode asap. That would give me a good idea about the entire game, like optimization or bugs etc and not just the story or gameplay. And then when the price goes down below 1K, buy it



Well they did messed up the optimization part on both their games.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 15, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well they did messed up the optimization part on both their games.



Except for the Physx, which can be turned off


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 15, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> You know what I did with Arkham City? Torrent the game, finish off the story mode asap. That would give me a good idea about the entire game, like optimization or bugs etc and not just the story or gameplay. *And then when the price goes down below 1K, buy it*



Steam Sale


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 15, 2013)

If MP is any good, I'll buy it when it's still populated.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 15, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> You know what I did with Arkham City? Torrent the game, finish off the story mode asap. That would give me a good idea about the entire game, like optimization or bugs etc and not just the story or gameplay. And then when the price goes down below 1K, buy it



That was probably my biggest mistake . I wanted to buy arkham city GOTY . But played the ahem version at the time of release which completely ruined my game , no dx11 support , crashes , bug , fps dop , loading time etc . When GOTY version came , i got it from steam , but even though all problem was resolved with patch , playing a story driven game 2nd time greatly decrease the enjoyment level . The experience was not that great 



NVIDIAGeek said:


> If MP is any good, I'll buy it when it's still populated.


When these SP driven game introduce mp , chances are that it will not be popular or good with few exception like Assassin creed series whose mp is addictive and very popular . Tomb raider MP was crap and Even on day 1 , it was hard to find people playing mp . Terrible experience .



theserpent said:


> I hope this game is worth the 1.5k  and doesn't turn out to be overhyped like Bioshock Infinite



If you are unsure , buy the game after seeing review , Though i expect 9s and 10s from reviewer . And bioshock was worth the hype for me .


----------



## gameranand (Oct 15, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Except for the Physx, which can be turned off



Yeah, still with later patches games are playable with good settings.


----------



## vickybat (Oct 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]FKt7VsmZifQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 18, 2013)

^I'm NOT seeing it. Even though I'm tempted by just looking at the suit, I will not.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 18, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^I'm NOT seeing it. Even though I'm tempted by just looking at the suit, I will not.



Took your good advice and playing Batman Arkham City. With all the patches and all, it runs at full settings without any lag and game is awesome.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 18, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Took your good advice and playing Batman Arkham City. With all the patches and all, it runs at full settings without any lag and game is awesome.



I have my brand new original copy waiting in the shelf. Hopefully, I'll get a new graphics card and get back to the game.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 18, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> I have my brand new original copy waiting in the shelf. Hopefully, I'll get a new graphics card and get back to the game.



So you haven't played this game as well ??


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 18, 2013)

gameranand said:


> So you haven't played this game as well ??



I have, don't ask how. Though it was just a quick play through with the entire SP.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 18, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> I have, don't ask how. Though it was just a quick play through with the entire SP.



Well I am enjoying it real slow.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 18, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well I am enjoying it real slow.



That's my plan too.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 19, 2013)

Arghhhhh!
Batman Arkham Origins Delayed On Wii U, PC and 3DS


----------



## iittopper (Oct 19, 2013)

^ If its true , i am cancelling my preorder . I though i would finish it before 1st nov so that i can play bf4 only .


----------



## theserpent (Oct 19, 2013)

iittopper said:


> ^ If its true , i am cancelling my preorder . I though i would finish it before 1st nov so that i can play bf4 only .



Lol!Don't they Inlcuded more dlcs


----------



## iittopper (Oct 19, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Lol!Don't they Inlcuded more dlcs



This game is delayed only for europe . So is it safe to assume that it is also delayed here ?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 19, 2013)

Well I'll just wait, I have just started Arkham City anyway.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 19, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well I'll just wait, I have just started Arkham City anyway.



You wait  though I haven't played any batman before,I'm happy that this is a prequel


----------



## gameranand (Oct 19, 2013)

theserpent said:


> You wait  though I haven't played any batman before,I'm happy that this is a prequel



Well if you haven't played any batman games then its a good time to buy them. Both Batman games are on Sale on Steam and too their GOTY edition.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 19, 2013)

theserpent said:


> I'm happy that this is a prequel



Doesn't really matter to be honest, the first two arkham games haven't got any continuity in the story, except for the ending of AC. AO is more like, just another "AWESOME" Batman game in the Arkham series


----------



## gameranand (Oct 20, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Doesn't really matter to be honest, the first two arkham games haven't got any continuity in the story, except for the ending of AC. AO is more like, just another "AWESOME" Batman game in the Arkham series



Well there are several mentions of what you did to Joker in AA about Titan in AC.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 20, 2013)

When I first read the title, I thought it'd be like Watch_Dogs (*www.sherv.net/cm/emo/sad/crying.gif), but learnt that it was pushed a week or so and I went *pfft*.

Watch_Dogs was my GTAV PC game. Dayum.



gameranand said:


> Well I am enjoying it real slow.



My first playthrough was clocked at 8~9 hours, second was 16 hours, the third was/is 28 hours (along with others, so...). Went searching for easter eggs, funny posters and of course, Riddlah trophies. 

Spent an hour or so, as Catwoman, doing nothing with my hands but only me eyes. Don't know whether that adds to the playthrough clock. o_o


----------



## Jripper (Oct 20, 2013)

^ You sure you weren't doing anything with your hands?


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 20, 2013)

^ lol. 

Doesn't it get boring playing same game 3 times?

Also should one start with higest difficulty to enjoy the game to its fullest?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 20, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> ^ lol.
> 
> Doesn't it get boring playing same game 3 times?
> 
> Also should one start with higest difficulty to enjoy the game to its fullest?



No if game is very good then it doesn't get boring.

That depends, if you are an expert of the game then you can start with highest difficulty, if you are not then normal is fine.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 20, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> Also should one start with higest difficulty to enjoy the game to its fullest?



Games like Arkham City, yes. Dark Souls, hell-f***in'-no.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 20, 2013)

Dark Souls....Boy I can't play that game on normal. Let alone hard.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 20, 2013)

This game delay will surely increase the piracy, since the game is releasing on 25th except in europe where it will release 2 week later. I dont think, many people will be patient enough to wait for their retail copy, but i guess that steam version is not delayed .


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 20, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Games like Arkham City, yes. Dark Souls, hell-f***in'-no.





gameranand said:


> Dark Souls....Boy I can't play that game on normal. Let alone hard.



You haven't seen the gamer in me


----------



## gameranand (Oct 20, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> You haven't seen the gamer in me



I dare you, complete Dark Souls on Hard.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 20, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> You haven't seen the gamer in me



You haven't played Dark Souls Hard difficulty


----------



## gameranand (Oct 20, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> You haven't played Dark Souls Hard difficulty



Yeah he thinks its just another Hack n Slash game.


----------



## Jripper (Oct 20, 2013)

Dark souls was incredibly tough even in normal mode -_- Interesting game though. You have to even think before saving  Sadly I didn't have the patience to play it all over again in hard mode. Gave up after 4-6 hours in hard mode.
Heard demon souls was even tougher.

Still hoping for that "I am the night" mode in arkham origins


----------



## vickybat (Oct 22, 2013)

*Watch 17 Minutes of 'Batman: Arkham Origins'*

Gameplay and atmosphere is better than ever. Voice acting is brilliant.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 22, 2013)

^C'mon, it's around the corner. Don't let yourself get spoiled. :>


----------



## vickybat (Oct 23, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^C'mon, it's around the corner. Don't let yourself get spoiled. :>



Heh heh 

Buddy i know its around the corner and being an ardent batman fan, couldn't resist to watch it. Besides there is also another problem. I will be moving to Chennai on the first week of next month.
Bagged a job there, and i won't be in a condition to buy a desktop instantly. Can't carry my existing one too.

All i would be having is an 11.6 inch Asus ultra-thin with a celeron dual core 1007U. Won't be able to play it anytime soon.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 24, 2013)

^It must be a bad time of release (of the game) for you. Best time for me, if you ask..... me.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 25, 2013)

for PS3 & XBOX360 out now
PC gamers will have to wait till Nov 8

Batman: Arkham Origins out now


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 25, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> for PS3 & XBOX360 out now
> PC gamers will have to wait till Nov 8
> 
> Batman: Arkham Origins out now



Its out on PC too...


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 25, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Its out on PC too...



On steam right?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 25, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Its out on PC too...





CommanderShawnzer said:


> On steam right?


Oh yes..Steam 
Nov 8 is retail version date


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 25, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Oh yes..Steam
> Nov 8 is retail version date


Today is the day
Another awesome game releases today on steam


----------



## theserpent (Oct 25, 2013)

Reviews are very bad
Thank god I cancelled my order


----------



## iittopper (Oct 25, 2013)

^ me to cancelled , not by seeing review but due to game delay  . Anyway the thing is , if you loved previous 2 batman game , you will also like this .


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 25, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Reviews are very bad
> Thank god I cancelled my order



Lol, this made me laugh for some reason 
79 critic and 86 user score on metacritic is 'bad'?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 25, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Lol, this made me laugh for some reason
> 79 critic and 86 user score on metacritic is 'bad'?



Well compared to 9 above for all Batman games.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 25, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well compared to 9 above for all Batman games.



Surprisingly, not the user score, it's pretty consistent


----------



## gameranand (Oct 25, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Surprisingly, not the user score, it's pretty consistent



Users will be happy as long as they get nice combos and gadgets.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 25, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Users will be happy as long as they get nice combos and gadgets.



As long as they get the game they'd want to play. Critics' mindset works very differently, most of them are praising the game except for the 'same game again' aspect, funny thing is most of them don't talk about that aspect for the call of duty games. May be we should call it, over judging, you know...just for the sake of finding faults in the game


----------



## iittopper (Oct 25, 2013)

^ well you are right , but call of duty games now usually get the worse user reviews .


----------



## gameranand (Oct 25, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> As long as they get the game they'd want to play. Critics' mindset works very differently, most of them are praising the game except for the 'same game again' aspect, funny thing is most of them don't talk about that aspect for the call of duty games. May be we should call it, over judging, you know...just for the sake of finding faults in the game



I actually think they are paid to write good reviews for COD games.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 25, 2013)

iittopper said:


> ^ well you are right , but call of duty games now usually get the worse user reviews .



True, that also shows how calculating the critics can be, lot of them sound like a check list instead of an opinion.



gameranand said:


> I actually think they are paid to write good reviews for COD games.



Possible, may be with a few reviewers. Best assumption is, the fear of getting blacklisted by a publishing giant like Activision.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 25, 2013)

Nevertheless, saw some gameplay videos before and it looks very promising. As for now busy with BL2 and Batman AC, which is actually a good thing as I don't have to buy this game anytime soon.


----------



## snap (Oct 25, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> lot of them sound like a check list instead of an opinion.



+1

they are praising the story so can't wait to play the game


----------



## Jripper (Oct 25, 2013)

I looked up the intro and about 20 mins of gameplay. Its interesting. I felt the intro was a bit too fast. They could have spend just a little bit more time on the intro to set the mood. But rather,they almost narrated what the situation was and threw the player in the game immediately. Pacing could have been a bit better. But will reserve judgement till I get to play and complete the game.
Good thing they kept the combat aspect untouched


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 26, 2013)

Heard this game has better-than-comics story and the same gameplay mechanics from AC.

Just HOW THE F**K IS THAT BAD?

Also, LOLing hard @ the comment made by theserpent. Cancelled because of the reviews? Only major bad thing about this game is that it plays like AC? Don't we all love AC?


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 26, 2013)

Nope, it seems that he had his pre-order cancelled already, and he's glad he did after looking at the reviews.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 26, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Nope, it seems that he had his pre-order cancelled already, and he's glad he did after looking at the reviews.



That's what I said.



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Cancelled *your pre-order* because of the reviews? Only major bad thing about this game is that it plays like AC? Don't we all love AC?



It should've been that^.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 28, 2013)

Nobody's playing the game?


----------



## heidi2521 (Oct 28, 2013)

I am, but I won't be posting my opinions to avoid causing a shitstorm. 

The TL;DR is that it is a massive step down from Arkham City and feels like it was made just to take advantage of the Arkham name. Its not worth the money.


----------



## snap (Oct 28, 2013)

^^

pls opinions are always welcome  do post a review


----------



## amjath (Oct 28, 2013)

dead5 said:


> I am, but I won't be posting my opinions to avoid causing a shitstorm.
> 
> The TL;DR is that it is a massive step down from Arkham City and feels like it was made just to take advantage of the Arkham name. Its not worth the money.



But reviews says it has better fights and new villians


----------



## snap (Oct 28, 2013)

i just started


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 28, 2013)

dead5 said:


> but I won't be posting my opinions to avoid causing a shitstorm.


Thanks.


----------



## vickybat (Oct 29, 2013)

amjath said:


> But reviews says it has better fights and new villians



The reviews are correct. Refer genuine and unbiased comments. 

Batman: Arkham Origins Review - Gameplay - Tom


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 29, 2013)

Are batman series more enjoyable on a gamepad?
Suggest me some cheap durable gamepad to work with windows 8.1 and will play games via steam [and only 1 non steam ]


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 29, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> Are batman series more enjoyable on a gamepad?


Yes. 


> Suggest me some cheap durable gamepad to work with windows 8.1 and will play games via steam [and only 1 non steam ]


Xbox 360 controller for PC, there's one available on ebay.in for 1.2k, grab it asap.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 29, 2013)

I heard that this game is superbly optimized for PC, gamers should  be having smooth experience even with mid-range cards from both camps. Whoever is playing this game now, kindly share the frame rate experience to confirm this

Batman: Arkham Origins Benchmarked: GPU & CPU Performance > CPU Performance & Wrapping It Up - TechSpot


----------



## amjath (Oct 29, 2013)

vickybat said:


> The reviews are correct. Refer genuine and unbiased comments.
> 
> Batman: Arkham Origins Review - Gameplay - Tom



Exactly. Batman is restricted to Gotham city, we cannot whine saying Its the same city. TFS


----------



## snap (Oct 29, 2013)

but are there civilians in the city?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 29, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Xbox 360 controller for PC, there's one available on ebay.in for 1.2k, grab it asap.



Could you provide me the link ??


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 29, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Could you provide me the link ??


*EDIT - This is a third party brand controller, not Microsoft, purchase on your own risk *
Wired USB Controller for PC & Xbox 360 (Black) (Third Party Controller) | eBay


----------



## gameranand (Oct 29, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Wired USB Controller for PC & Xbox 360 (Black) (Third Party Controller) | eBay



Is it Microsoft Xbox Controller ?? I am asking because nowhere its mentioned that its from MS.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 29, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Is it Microsoft Xbox Controller ?? I am asking because nowhere its mentioned that its from MS.


Third party brand? This sounds fishy. Sorry for misleading.

Edit - Looks like there's no sign of the older version colored white. MS is such a douche.


----------



## amjath (Oct 29, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Is it Microsoft Xbox Controller ?? I am asking because nowhere its mentioned that its from MS.



It is not. We have already a lot about fake controllers and ebay on Post your purchase thread. At Least it says third party

better get it from flipkart or theitdepot.

remember xbox controller are never cheap


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 29, 2013)

amjath said:


> remember xbox controller are never cheap


They used to be, I bought mine for 1.5k, a friend of mine bought it for 900rs. Though it was about 3 years ago.


----------



## RBX (Oct 29, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> I heard that this game is superbly optimized for PC, gamers should  be having smooth experience even with mid-range cards from both camps. Whoever is playing this game now, kindly share the frame rate experience to confirm this
> 
> Batman: Arkham Origins Benchmarked: GPU & CPU Performance > CPU Performance & Wrapping It Up - TechSpot



Yes, the frame rates are higher compared to what I get in Arkham City, some indoor locations get a bit sluggish though (maybe I have Physx on).

*Edit:*


> Batman: Arkham Origins utilizes four threads/cores


Now I think I know why it's working better.

BTW, there seem to be some bugs regarding graphics - the game works fine when I play on max settings, on lower settings it crashes after a few minutes.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 29, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Third party brand? This sounds fishy. Sorry for misleading.
> 
> Edit - Looks like there's no sign of the older version colored white. MS is such a douche.



Oh man.....I placed a order and didn't saw it first time and then I saw and contacted the Seller at once. Just got a mail that my money will be refunded, now I am in relief. From next time on please verify if the item is genuine or not. I am blaming you or anyone, its completely my fault that I placed the order before confirmation and ask others to please confirm the product first, specially when buying from ebay where cancelling the order is such a PITA.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 29, 2013)

How is this gamepad: Enter E-GPV Gamepad - Enter: Flipkart.com

It has a 1000 rating with an avg of 4.1 and is only 230Rs [Snapdeal gives for 165rs but i'll pay the premium for flipkart service ]


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 29, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Oh man.....I placed a order and didn't saw it first time and then I saw and contacted the Seller at once. Just got a mail that my money will be refunded, now I am in relief. From next time on please verify if the item is genuine or not. I am blaming you or anyone, its completely my fault that I placed the order before confirmation and ask others to please confirm the product first, specially when buying from ebay where cancelling the order is such a PITA.



Holy crap, you've gone that far already? I didn't realize that you placed the order too. Really sorry about it


----------



## abhidev (Oct 29, 2013)

anyone playing this game?


----------



## iittopper (Oct 29, 2013)

I have started playing it , good thing is it run better than arkham asylum , game is running on ultra setting with the exception of msaa set to 2x with decent 40+ fps . Combat is solid , but right now i haven't seen any new feature that were not there in AC . Even the combats are pretty same . Nevertheless , game is very impressive .


----------



## amjath (Oct 29, 2013)

abhidev said:


> anyone playing this game?



most probably I will



cyborg47 said:


> They used to be, I bought mine for 1.5k, a friend of mine bought it for 900rs. Though it was about 3 years ago.



I'm not talking about the past


----------



## gameranand (Oct 29, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Holy crap, you've gone that far already? I didn't realize that you placed the order too. Really sorry about it



Well but I reversed my mistake.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 29, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> How is this gamepad: Enter E-GPV Gamepad - Enter: Flipkart.com
> 
> It has a 1000 rating with an avg of 4.1 and is only 230Rs [Snapdeal gives for 165rs but i'll pay the premium for flipkart service ]



This post got ignored? lol
Please help me asap


----------



## digit1191 (Oct 29, 2013)

I have replied. Check the new thread


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 29, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> This post got ignored? lol
> Please help me asap


Looks bad, and possibly uncomfortable. Go for the x360 controller, its costly but its worth it, or see if you can find a used one.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 30, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> This post got ignored? lol
> Please help me asap



For that price its OK. Also don't pay premium for FK, snapdeal are also very good.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 30, 2013)

dead5 said:


> I am, but I won't be posting my opinions to avoid causing a shitstorm.
> 
> The TL;DR is that it is a massive step down from Arkham City and feels like it was made just to take advantage of the Arkham name. Its not worth the money.



Please, elaborate. How is it a step-down? Because the game mechanics are same as AC? Is that a step-down? Don't tell me the story's bad, it's one of the best Batman stories, much better than AC and equal to Arkham Asylum's. Batman is more badarse than in AC (IDK why, he's a rookie and he's more badarse ), some new enemies brings something fresh, the detective mode is a HUGE improvement (although easy, it's good to look at and makes you feel more Batman-y). Voice acting is great, Batman's actor did a great job, so did others. And lifeless city? It's because of a winter storm and f**k tons of criminals on the loose.

Since Arkham City achieved the best of Batman, there's little room of improvement in that area. Now if Rocksteady makes another solo Batman game, it'll not be as great as AC felt (just like Assassin's Creed series after ACII). 

This game is NOT a step-down from AC, it's not an improvement either. It's on the same level. 

Hoping Rocksteady's doing something more than a solo Batman game. I want DCU in video games now.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 30, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Please, elaborate. How is it a step-down? Because the game mechanics are same as AC? Is that a step-down?



Because Mario Cart ftw! screw Batman or anyone else! 

*i.imgur.com/NiJoYQJ.jpg


----------



## Jripper (Oct 30, 2013)

I am surprised how well this game is running on my pc. Arkham city gave me some lag with physx on low and everything on ultra. But surprisingly I am getting 45 to even 60 fps at times even with medium physx on(I know I know,I have an amd card and so its not totally the real thing).
Some bugs and glitches are really annoying though. Like sometimes while gliding you can't grapple onto the simplest of platforms -_-


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 30, 2013)

Jripper said:


> I am surprised how well this game is running on my pc. Arkham city gave me some lag with physx on low and everything on ultra. But surprisingly I am getting 45 to even 60 fps at times even with medium physx on(I know I know,I have an amd card and so its not totally the real thing).
> Some bugs and glitches are really annoying though. Like sometimes while gliding you can't grapple onto the simplest of platforms -_-



Didn't you hear the news about the 350% performance increase from the ATI drivers?


----------



## Flash (Oct 30, 2013)

dead5 said:


> I am, but I won't be posting my opinions to avoid causing a shitstorm.
> 
> The TL;DR is that it is a massive step down from Arkham City and feels like it was made just to take advantage of the Arkham name. Its not worth the money.


I can't say it's a stepdown, because Batman itself learning how to be a superhero-cum-vigilante in this prequel. 
Previous Arkham series, introduced Batman as a greatest detective/fighter right from the start.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 30, 2013)

the cgi movies are well made...will start this game soon


----------



## amjath (Oct 30, 2013)

Initial Impression watching my friend playing the game

Everything is polished [yes it needs to be at this age]
New Villians
New combos added I guess [Needs to be unlocked]
Audio and Voice are better


----------



## gameranand (Oct 30, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Please, elaborate. How is it a step-down? Because the game mechanics are same as AC? Is that a step-down? Don't tell me the story's bad, it's one of the best Batman stories, much better than AC and equal to Arkham Asylum's. *Batman is more badarse than in AC (IDK why, he's a rookie and he's more badarse )*,



Thats the point, he should not be more badarse in a prequel game. It breaks the story.


----------



## tubelight (Oct 30, 2013)

abhidev said:


> anyone playing this game?



I'm trying to beat Deathstroke....afraid of giving my mouse the deathstroke :/


----------



## Flash (Oct 30, 2013)

Shiva is in BA:O


----------



## amjath (Oct 30, 2013)

tubelight said:


> I'm trying to beat Deathstroke....afraid of giving my mouse the deathstroke :/



WTH is that guy. Camera Angles for the fight is Unique


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 30, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Thats the point, he should not be more badarse in a prequel game. It breaks the story.



How? He was portrayed as a less badarse guy in AC and AA, maybe because he had learned something.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 30, 2013)

Wow this game is amazing , in arkham city i used to walk like badass in fron of thugs and hit the counter button when they hit me , but in this game , batman always have hand in a way to defence himself everytime . The fight with deathstroke was epic .


----------



## amjath (Oct 30, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Wow this game is amazing , in arkham city i used to walk like badass in fron of thugs and hit the counter button when they hit me , but in this game , batman always have hand in a way to defence himself everytime . The fight with deathstroke was epic .



Have u defeated him


----------



## iittopper (Oct 30, 2013)

amjath said:


> Have u defeated him



yeah .


----------



## amjath (Oct 30, 2013)

iittopper said:


> yeah .



Didn't expect such a epic fight in the initial stage. But


Spoiler



electroman (something like that) was so easy lol


----------



## iittopper (Oct 30, 2013)

amjath said:


> Didn't expect such a epic fight in the initial stage. But
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



true , it would have felt like a movie  only if there was no counter icon displayed on the screen but i think 



Spoiler



we will face electro guy again later


----------



## tubelight (Oct 30, 2013)

iittopper said:


> yeah .



Damn you! I got him down to the last stage and died.....


----------



## gameranand (Oct 30, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> How? He was portrayed as a less badarse guy in AC and AA, maybe because he had learned something.



You have a gadget in a prequel then how come it was not in the sequel ?? I mean if he learned something better previously then why did he ditched that skill later ?? I am strictly talking story wise.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 30, 2013)

gameranand said:


> You have a gadget in a prequel then how come it was not in the sequel ?? I mean if he learned something better previously then why did he ditched that skill later ?? I am strictly talking story wise.


Well, they can't completely strip batman down of any weapons just because its a prequel right? Some liberties need to be taken


----------



## gameranand (Oct 31, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Well, they can't completely strip batman down of any weapons just because its a prequel right? Some liberties need to be taken



Yeah I totally get that, but I was just explaining to him how the game got some hammering from critics.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 31, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yeah I totally get that, but I was just explaining to him how the game got some hammering from critics.



Major critique are mainly bugs, same feeling like AC and some arseh**es say the story is bad. 

Also Batman's utility belt is limited. He equips those gadgets which are necessary for taking down a specific guy. Maybe that's why he has different gadgets every time, in comics, movies, cartoon, everywhere.


----------



## amjath (Oct 31, 2013)

OMG lots of glitches in this game man very disappointed


----------



## Jripper (Oct 31, 2013)

Finished the game. The story was pretty good actually. And the pace picked up towards the end,to epic proportions.  Loved the exchange of emotions/development of characters between joker,alfred,batman,gordon,harley quinn etc. I am itching to spell out which parts I liked the most but can' do so because of spoilers 
However,there are so many bugs in this game -_- The burnley comm tower,counter sign not showing up at times,batman not being able to counter in the mid of another move(unlike the games),grapple bug. But overall,the story makes up for a lot. I really liked the story.And the game is very,very well optimised. Runs smooth.
 8/10 for me   -2  for ripping off even simple basic animations from rocksteady, copying certain themes from rocksteady(can't spell out.spoilers), and ofcourse,bugs. The music is another gripe. It could have been much better at certain places.


----------



## Flash (Oct 31, 2013)

Jripper said:


> 8/10 for me  -2 for ripping off even simple basic animations from rocksteady, copying certain themes from rocksteady(can't spell out.spoilers), and ofcourse,bugs. The music is another gripe. It could have been much better at certain places.


Rocksteady gave *FULL *access to WB Montreal to access their Arkham series assets.. It's not ripping off.


----------



## RBX (Nov 1, 2013)

It is the most bug ridden game I've ever seen.

Bird Side Mission


Spoiler



I was asked to investigate a gang fight, defeated all of them but there was no prompt to interrogate the last enemy, reloaded and defeated all of them again and it finally appeared. Then there was another fight I had to deal with, defeated all of them and again no interrogate prompt; I thought reloading just like last time would work but there is no gang fight and no one to be interrogated.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 1, 2013)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> It is the most bug ridden game I've ever seen.
> 
> Bird Side Mission


Lets wait for some Update from devs


----------



## snap (Nov 1, 2013)

completed the story  and only encountered few bugs


----------



## gameranand (Nov 1, 2013)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> It is the most bug ridden game I've ever seen.



And thats the reason I prefer to play game after 1 year of release.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 1, 2013)

Too bad the bugs made this game get the hate it didn't deserve.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 1, 2013)

I am liking this game better than arkham city . Even though it has bugs and glitch atleast it does not give stuttering problem that AC gave during its launch month .


----------



## amjath (Nov 1, 2013)

iittopper said:


> I am liking this game better than arkham city . Even though it has bugs and glitch atleast it does not give stuttering problem that AC gave during its launch month .



Exactly I don't know why this game gets so much hate. Camera angles in every big fight is epic


----------



## sandeep410 (Nov 3, 2013)

What to do after you beat deathstroke. you get new claw and you climb up to penguin door. But its locked. Now where to go????


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 3, 2013)

Okay, I'm gonna start the game now. On an 8600gt though, how badass am I?


----------



## amjath (Nov 3, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Okay, I'm gonna start the game now. On an 8600gt though, how badass am I?



I played and completed with HD3000 how badass I am



sandeep410 said:


> What to do after you beat deathstroke. you get new claw and you climb up to penguin door. But its locked. Now where to go????



Sorry bro forgot please refer the map for exit or location


----------



## sandeep410 (Nov 3, 2013)

After i defeated deathstroke bottom door was locked and not opening. Now that i restarted game its unlocked and exit was through it.
Also while on engimas mission i was not able to climb ledge and hence got stuck. Damn these stupid bugs.


----------



## amjath (Nov 3, 2013)

sandeep410 said:


> After i defeated deathstroke bottom door was locked and not opening. Now that i restarted game its unlocked and exit was through it.
> Also while on engimas mission i was not able to climb ledge and hence got stuck. Damn these stupid bugs.



Updates are already released and everything is fixed


----------



## iittopper (Nov 3, 2013)

sandeep410 said:


> After i defeated deathstroke bottom door was locked and not opening. Now that i restarted game its unlocked and exit was through it.
> Also while on engimas mission i was not able to climb ledge and hence got stuck. Damn these stupid bugs.



yeah one of the tower is bugged but was fixed with a patch . there is video which shows to pass that glitch .


----------



## gameranand (Nov 3, 2013)

Well its not new for these developers to release a half cooked game for PC specially in Optimization department. They have a history of screwing up PC Gamers so I would just wait for a year until all the patches have been released and then I'll finally buy and play the game and I guess by that time prices will also be on my favor.


----------



## sandeep410 (Nov 3, 2013)

where is lacey towers??. Objectives in these game are so bad. itjust says to go to lacey towers no indicator on map


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 3, 2013)

amjath said:


> I played and completed with HD3000 how badass I am


*ih3.redbubble.net/image.11640687.0698/pp,375x360.jpg


----------



## amjath (Nov 3, 2013)

sandeep410 said:


> where is lacey towers??. Objectives in these game are so bad. itjust says to go to lacey towers no indicator on map



zoom out and check bro


----------



## Alok (Nov 4, 2013)

started today. Not feeling what arkham city did (someting new).


----------



## iittopper (Nov 4, 2013)

If only they would have added some new combos , or hitting thugs using environment , or maybe blood ? , this would have been my fav game of 2013 after last of us and bioshock . I have just completed arkham city last month , so its not that fun to hit the same combo again and again in this game .


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 4, 2013)

Meanwhile, there's news around that Rocksteady is preparing for a 2014 release of their new Batman game


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 4, 2013)

^That's obvious. We knew this game was a filler (& people, this IS A GREAT game), my only wish is that that game be something more than a solo Batman game.


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 4, 2013)

Next game should have the car and bike.


----------



## Flash (Nov 4, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Meanwhile, there's news around that Rocksteady is preparing for a 2014 release of their new Batman game


Reboot or crossover? Batman:Arkham series is the best superhero game, ever produced.



digit1191 said:


> Next game should have the car and bike.


You mean Batman riding in Batmobile, chasing villains?


----------



## Alok (Nov 4, 2013)

Ha ha nice idea


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 4, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> You mean Batman riding in Batmobile, chasing villains?



Yeah. Open world stuff  Arkham City and Origins is also open world. But just imagine... Mild traffic, Batman with his batmobile.
And imagine the option of detaching the bike from your Batmobile.. Nolan's Batman like stuff


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 5, 2013)

Guys, if anyone can upload the save game after defeating Bane, I'd be very grateful.


----------



## amjath (Nov 5, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Guys, if anyone can upload the save game after defeating Bane, I'd be very grateful.



Sorry I cant, BTW may I know why


----------



## gameranand (Nov 6, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> Yeah. Open world stuff  Arkham City and Origins is also open world. But just imagine... Mild traffic, Batman with his batmobile.
> And imagine the option of detaching the bike from your Batmobile.. Nolan's Batman like stuff



That would be really great.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 14, 2013)

Started Playing Today , Had a good long session paused on the beginning of the objective Crime at Lacey Tower ... man Deathstroke Boss fight was awesome


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 17, 2013)

started today  more awesomeness than AC

1080P, DX11 enhanced, FXAA High/TXAA Low/MSAA 2X, Phyx High



Spoiler



*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/BatmanOrigins2013-11-1714-53-48-13_zps7ce231ae.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/BatmanOrigins2013-11-1716-41-04-74_zps6b58f3e7.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/BatmanOrigins2013-11-1717-00-09-03_zps6727b349.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/BatmanOrigins2013-11-1717-11-44-82_zps46e0cf68.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/BatmanOrigins2013-11-1717-15-51-17_zps8616141d.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/BatmanOrigins2013-11-1715-35-24-20_zpse16f23db.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Nov 17, 2013)

^^ Any Bugs so far ??


----------



## amjath (Nov 17, 2013)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Any Bugs so far ??



Second update resolved everything. First update resolved multi player issues. Sometimes I had to restart from checkpoint twice or so. I think that's annoying. Let someone comment on this


----------



## Limitless (Nov 17, 2013)

I am not able to play this game see here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/179408-batman-arkham-origins-crashing.html


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 17, 2013)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Any Bugs so far ??



yes while diving down into the Bowery Greenhouse , the floor sometimes gets replaces with water (!!!) making batman embarrassed landing down to river...lol , until it became an investigation spot later on the floor solidified ...no bug after that.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 18, 2013)

^Hey, while you're at it, when you defeat Bane, please share the save file.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 19, 2013)

^^ok sure will


----------



## Limitless (Nov 19, 2013)

how to redeem Deathstroke DLC?


----------



## theserpent (Nov 20, 2013)

Started the game,Amazing combat style..But a really sad objective menu


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 20, 2013)

Reached till Level 1 of Hotel ... Bane fight is right around the corner ...


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 21, 2013)

need some info on DLC's & ratings?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 21, 2013)

I will post my rating after completion .


----------



## amjath (Nov 21, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> need some info on DLC's & ratings?



This game is worth playing just for the boss' fights. The camera angles for the fights are damn  best.

I struggled a lot on AC for getting riddler's trophy but its so easy here.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 22, 2013)

Bane Boss Fight 1 Complete ... Joker Batman Awesomeness ensued


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 22, 2013)

amjath said:


> This game is worth playing just for the boss' fights. The camera angles for the fights are damn  best.
> 
> I struggled a lot on AC for getting riddler's trophy but its so easy here.



how many DLC's are there?


----------



## snap (Nov 22, 2013)

amjath said:


> This game is worth playing just for the boss' fights. The camera angles for the fights are damn  best.
> 
> I struggled a lot on AC for getting riddler's trophy but its so easy here.



i know right the riddler trophies were so damn hard in AC but in AO i collected almost all of them


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 22, 2013)

So who wanted the Save file after Bane's Battle ?



Zangetsu said:


> how many DLC's are there?



DLC and Expansions - Batman: Arkham Origins Wiki Guide - IGN


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 22, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> So who wanted the Save file after Bane's Battle ?
> 
> 
> 
> DLC and Expansions - Batman: Arkham Origins Wiki Guide - IGN



Me! Me!


----------



## Flash (Nov 22, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> So who wanted the Save file after Bane's Battle ?


What's happening after the boss fight?
Game crash?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 22, 2013)

^Nothing like that. I just lost my save.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 22, 2013)

Sorry ... I forgot to copy the save file elsewhere and completed the game ... My bad , sorry . But this should help you : *gamegifted.blogspot.in/2013/10/batman-arkham-origins-save-game.html . The Bane Fight is in end part of - Gain Access to Penthouse , you should try that or the next level save file.

Well , The game was awesome , the fight were repetitive in the middle section like there are 10 goons with some gargoyles up , some vents below . The Story was Very good , the voice acting was average nothing too dramatic . The fighting system was very good again , and the boss fight were amazing and as someone already mentioned the camera angles in boss fight , I wont go much into its detail but yeah they were very good . All in all a must play game for any batman / superhero fan or someone which is a fan of action-adventure genre . 

Well I dont generally rate games but this should be about 8-8.5 ish /10


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 22, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Sorry ... I forgot to copy the save file elsewhere and completed the game ... My bad , sorry . But this should help you : Batman: Arkham Origins Save Game Download for PC - Main Missions Completed . The Bane Fight is in end part of - Gain Access to Penthouse , you should try that or the next level save file.
> 
> Well , The game was awesome , the fight were repetitive in the middle section like there are 10 goons with some gargoyles up , some vents below . The Story was Very good , the voice acting was average nothing too dramatic . The fighting system was very good again , and the boss fight were amazing and as someone already mentioned the camera angles in boss fight , I wont go much into its detail but yeah they were very good . All in all a must play game for any batman / superhero fan or someone which is a fan of action-adventure genre .
> 
> Well I dont generally rate games but this should be about 8-8.5 ish /10



Well, dang it. Also I've visited the site you mentioned the moment I lost my save. Turns out I gotta do a fu**ing survey to download.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 24, 2013)

Guys..I'm stuck in the mission,where you first have to take down the snipers and then everyone else..Any tips?


----------



## Flash (Nov 24, 2013)

^ You checked the walkthrough?


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm stuck in the Locate BlackMask mission with a glitch. First there is no waypoint for the mission objective. However i read in steamcommunity and other walkthroughs that its on the rooftop on a building near the Lacey Tower. Batman need to swing atop one of the gargoyles and then swing down the rooftop with "three guards"and a Relay on it. defea the guards and the crytpo will pick up a signal. but whenever i go to that rooftop or near it, i can see any of the gurads, neither my crypto picks any isgnal...what to do? anyone any help please?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 28, 2013)

^Post a screenshot(s) of it.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 28, 2013)

^^ here are two snaps

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/BatmanOrigins2013-11-2901-30-43-25_zps5f225369.jpg

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/BatmanOrigins2013-11-2901-31-42-62_zps1f0f8c5e.jpg

*as you can see the rooftop with satellite disk is totally empty, no cops nothing !!! *


----------



## amjath (Nov 29, 2013)

^ try restart from check point. Did u install 2nd patch


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 29, 2013)

@amjath , if such trivial effort would have solved it , i wdnt have posted it here. The game is fully patched, and also restarting from checkpoint actually restarts the game from right where i were just before gliding up lacey tower, no use. its just a few seconds away. if anyone have any save game near this point please mail me at oracle_titans2006@yahoo.co.in


----------



## abhidev (Nov 29, 2013)

This game is for 10$ on origin us... Is it worth buying??


----------



## amjath (Nov 29, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> @amjath , if such trivial effort would have solved it , i wdnt have posted it here. The game is fully patched, and also restarting from checkpoint actually restarts the game from right where i were just before gliding up lacey tower, no use. its just a few seconds away. if anyone have any save game near this point please mail me at oracle_titans2006@yahoo.co.in



Do u have any other missions to finish if so finish and come back you'll find some one on roof top. I dont have the game [uninstalled] right now so can't help much


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 29, 2013)

^^did that too, confronted anarchy and finished the mission. came back to lacey towers and still the same case. 

any save games fellas? before of after this..will do, i really dont want to start a new game for this stupid glitch and who knows next time it might occur as well!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 29, 2013)

^lol, I was waiting for your save file after the Bane fight. Look how things have turned.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 30, 2013)

turned great, started a new game and just defeated copperhead


----------



## RBX (Dec 14, 2013)

Forum Exclusive Artwork - WB Games


----------



## gameranand (Dec 14, 2013)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> Forum Exclusive Artwork - WB Games



Sad that they are low res. Would have loved to make them wallpaper.


----------



## RBX (Dec 17, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Sad that they are low res. Would have loved to make them wallpaper.


Check again. Dimensions : 3,500px × 1,750px.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 18, 2013)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> Check again. Dimensions : 3,500px × 1,750px.



Thanks. Will download them then. They are pretty good.


----------



## rst (Dec 28, 2013)

completed the game

nice story

Boss fights are awesome


----------



## abhidev (Jan 1, 2014)

Started new year by playing Batman and Death stroke fight exactly at 12


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jan 1, 2014)

Cool... I hope it's a winning start


----------



## abhidev (Jan 1, 2014)

Actually defeated him after 3 tries


----------



## rajnusker (Jan 1, 2014)

One of the best Batman game for sure. And it is optimized for PC too, I can max it out with HD6870.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 1, 2014)

rst said:


> completed the game
> 
> nice story
> 
> Boss fights are awesome


Only the Deathstroke fight gave some challenge, other fights were pretty easy compared to it. The finishing was pretty dumb, I was thinking with a good fight with joker! Instead some mouse clicks, done!
The game was great still, and yes, optimisation, it was brilliant. Frames hardly dropped.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 3, 2014)

Am I the only one, who thinks that AO does a lot of things better than AA or AC did? I found this game structured very well, better combat and the obviously brilliant boss fights. Batman has more 'character' this time, than just being the usual 'generic' Batman we all know.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 3, 2014)

Arkham city boss fights were huge and good too...specially the one with Ra's All Ghul


----------



## snap (Jan 3, 2014)

after playing AO the size of AC feels so small


----------



## rst (Jan 3, 2014)

cyborg47 said:


> Am I the only one, who thinks that AO does a lot of things better than AA or AC did? I found this game structured very well, better combat and the obviously brilliant boss fights. Batman has more 'character' this time, than just being the usual 'generic' Batman we all know.



thats right 

 AO is better than AC
better story ,boss fight


----------



## abhidev (Jan 3, 2014)

snap said:


> after playing AO the size of AC feels so small



Probably because the map is huge now and also the combat and bid fights have improved


----------



## Flash (Jan 3, 2014)

Started B:AO. He's so raw. I can feel it..


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 3, 2014)

Flash said:


> Gearbox is now Flash...


Yay!!


----------



## rajnusker (Jan 3, 2014)

cyborg47 said:


> Am I the only one, who thinks that AO does a lot of things better than AA or AC did? I found this game structured very well, better combat and the obviously brilliant boss fights. Batman has more 'character' this time, than just being the usual 'generic' Batman we all know.



Same here dude. Boss fights were just amazing. But overall the story of AA and City was better.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 3, 2014)

Flash said:


> Started B:AO. He's so raw. I can feel it..



Much better Batman than in AC.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 15, 2014)

Started this game...
Graphics is good but not much better than Arkham City
till now gameplay feels smooth
Defeated Killer Croc
slow motion camera angles of AC was better

*Anybody completed the Initiation DLC?*


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 20, 2014)

*Q: Did u get all upgrades?*


----------

